# Z had triplets!



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Triplets born this morning. All boys! I had wanted a girl so badly so I could keep one! Oh well, healthy and pretty big!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

they look nice! congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honkin boys! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

cuties! congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! They are good sized, alright.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea I can't believe they all fit! They r big boys! I wanted a girl. These will all be 4H wethers


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Though you are disappointed, your doe has just proved she is a good one and your management was good too. Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Maybe a girl next time around :hug:


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

So precious...congratulations!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats! I know how you feel about wanting a doe. One of my ND does has thrown two boys each time she had kidded here (twice) really hoping for a doeling this time around!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

First born was 8 lbs, second two were 9lbs 2 oz. 

Yes you're right, she is a great doe and a great mother!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Scottyhorse when is your nd due to kid?? Hoping you get your girl. I have no more babies due now till June! A few more pics of the lil boys born this morning!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Big lil guys!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Stocky boys with lots of potential, there! I like the big guy with the trademark spots on him; it makes him stand out. Congratulations!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Aw!! Adorable!! Sorry u didnt get a girl!  maybe next time!


----------

